

Ultrafast Chips that Run on Light: Nanoswitch Breakthrough Brings Us Closer - mtgx
http://techland.time.com/2012/09/12/ultrafast-chips-that-run-on-light-nanoswitch-breakthrough-brings-us-closer/

======
cultureulterior
What a terrible article- it's like it's written for children.

